# Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?



## Zanderhunter66 (11. Dezember 2016)

Als ich neulich an meinem Vereinsgewässer entlang lief, vielen mir zwei junge Männer auf, die mit Motorradjacke, Helm unter dem Arm und einem City-Rucksack am Gewässer zu gange waren. Hätten sie keine Spinnruten in den Händen gehabt, wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen das es sich bei beiden um "Angler" handelte.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber als ich vor etwas mehr als 35 Jahren mit dem angeln anfing, ging man noch in gedeckten, der Umwelt und Umgebung angepassten Farben ans Wasser. Heut zu Tage sehe ich immer mehr Petrijünger in quietsch gelben Gummistiefeln, Blaumännern bis hin zu Knallroten Jacken am Wasser stehen und ihrem Hobby frönen.

Wie seht ihr das? Muß das sein oder bin ich in der Hinsicht vielleicht etwas Altmodisch?

Ich jedenfalls finde es nicht schön wenn man ans Wasser kommt und es am Ufer aussieht als würde gerade ein Karnevalsverein einen Umzug abhalten.

Gespannt auf Eure Meinung
ZH


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Farbe is mir wurscht.
Solange die Spaß am Angeln haben und ihren Dreck mitnehmen, können die auch rosa Schleifchen im Haar haben..


----------



## wilhelm (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Du hast Sorgen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.

Es muss doch völlig egal sein mit welchen Klamotten am Körper die Leute Ihrem Hobby nachgehen.#d


----------



## wusel345 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Nix da. EIn Angler sollte sich wie ein Angler kleiden und zwar angefangen mit grüner Unterwäsche, grüne Fußbekleidung inkl. grüne Socken, dann Hose und Oberbekleidung in Knatschtarnfarbengrün oder braun. Auch sollten Gesicht und Hände der Jahreszeit entsprechend gefärbt sein. :q


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Also Hände und Gesicht im Winter blau?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

...wobei viele Angler auch aussehen, als ob sie in den heiligen Krieg.ziehen. Hätten sie keine Angel dabei, könnte man meinen, ein Trupp paramilitärischer Spinner haben ihr Feldlager errichtet und warten nur auf die Ankunft der Russen...

Nee, ist doch völlig wurscht was einer trägt. Wobei gerade knallige Farben durchaus Sinn machen könnten, zumindest was das Thema Sicherheit angeht (wenn bspw. viel gejagt wird).

Warum gedeckte natürliche Farben / Flecktarn / Realtree-Gedöns hat sich bis heute mir nicht erschlossen. Mag beim Pirschangeln vielleicht noch Sinn machen, sonst eher nicht

Persönlich trag ich meistens ganz normale Trekking-Sachen, sind halt praktisch und bequem


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Mir ist wichtig, dass meine Klamotten am Wasser zweckmäßig sind. Robust, Stauraum und *nicht* quietschrosa reicht mir. Flecktarn muss nicht, aber wenn man eine Regenhose von Goretex in dieser Farbe fürn AppelundEi hinterhergeworfen bekommt, sage ich nicht nein.
Wenn jemand meint, er müsse im Ghillie-Anzug oder Tütü angeln gehen - bittesehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Man kann ja angesichts der Überlegung Klamottenfarbe schon davon ausgehen, dass von Seiten Ministerien, Behörden oder Bewirtschafter aus Tierschutzgründen demnächst die Klamottenfarbe vorgeschrieben werden könnte...

Damit sich der Fisch vor dem betäuben nicht zu Tode erschreckt...
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Pinocio (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich trage Lodenklamotten ( zumindest im Herbst und Winter), nicht der Farbe, sondern des Tagegefühls wegen. Ehrlicherweiser fühle ich mich damit aber teilweise "overdressed", aber kein anderes Material fühlt sich so gut an wie Loden und ein Pulli aus echter Wolle.
Im Grunde ist es mir egal wie jemand zum Wasser kommt. Im Sommer trage ich teils nur eine kurze Hose.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,



> Man kann ja angesichts der Überlegung Klamottenfarbe schon davon ausgehen, dass von Seiten Ministerien, Behörden oder Bewirtschafter aus Tierschutzgründen demnächst die Klamottenfarbe vorgeschrieben werden könnte..



Ich kenne so einige Gewässer da sind zumindest für Schirme etc. gedeckte Farben vorgeschrieben. 

Kommt halt immer auf die lokalen Gegebenheiten an.

Bei den modernen "City-Street-Fishing" Enthusiasten wäre mir die Klamottenfarbe auch wurscht.

Bei Gewässern in Natur-oder Landschaftsschutzgebieten wären gedeckte Farben vielleicht schon eher angebracht.

Ich persönlich trage beim Angeln zwar keine echte Tarnkleidung, aber auch eher unauffällige Farbmuster. Hat natürlich den "Nachteil", dass man so auch leichter mal von einigen Spaziergängern und manchmal auch Kontrollorganen übersehen wird.

Da ich meine Zeit aber lieber mit Angeln, als mit Gesprächen über die Sinnhaftigkeit desselben verbringe und auch nicht unbedingt Bock drauf habe, in der Tiefe meines Rucksacks nach der vorgeschriebenen Rachsperre zu suchen (besonders lästig beim Karpfenangeln), kann ich das verschmerzen.


----------



## Stumbe (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich persönlich trage wie eig. immer Klamotten die ich für den Anlass entsprechend erachte und vorallem in denen ich mich wohlfühle. Beim Angeln ist dies eine schlichte braune Outdoorhose und meist ein T-Shirt im Sommer oder Pulli und/oder Jacke in den kälteren Jahreszeiten. Ich selbst habe mir sowohl ältere Kleidungsstücke nur zum Angeln zur Seite gelegt bzw. auch extra fürs Angeln welche zugelegt. Diese sind dann auch mit einem selbst gestalteten Motiv bedruckt.
Das allerdings nur weils mir Spaß macht selbst Zeug zu entwerfen und mehr oder weniger das Selbe kostet wie Stangenware im Laden trotz gleicher, meist sogar besserer Qualität. Mittlerweile ist da schon ein kleines "Team" entstanden, die ich damit ausrüste... dies allerdings nur zum Spaß an der Freude.

Was andere Leute zum Angeln tragen ist mir wurscht, auch wenn ich das persönlich nicht tragen würde... insbesondere wären das z.B. Jogginghosen, die für mich außer Zuhause und beim Sport nichts verloren haben. Aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden, das maße ich mir nicht an Leute wegen sowas zu verurteilen.

Früher habe ich mich immer gefragt, warum ich nirgends diese typischen Klischeeangler sehe, dann war ich das erste und bislang einzige mal am FoPu^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> auch nicht unbedingt Bock drauf habe, in der Tiefe meines Rucksacks nach der vorgeschriebenen Rachsperre zu suchen (besonders lästig beim Karpfenangeln), kann ich das verschmerzen.


Tarnfarbe zum tarnen - da weiss man, warum es Zweck macht...
:q:q:q


----------



## Darket (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich trage beim Angeln schwarz und zwar egal ob mitten in der Stadt oder irgendwo in der Pampa. Wenn ich nicht angele im übrigen auch. Ist das eine angemessene Textilfarbe oder trifft nur matschfarben den Dresscode?


----------



## ronram (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich sehe das mit der "Kleiderordnung" für Angler eher locker.
Mal so gesagt: Hauptsache Klamotten am Leib #6
Ob jemand eine Jogginghose, eine Motorradjacke oder "traditionelle" Kleidung trägt ist mir eigentlich egal.

Ich selbst trage zwar tendenziell gedeckte Farben, aber im Vordergrund steht die Funktionalität.
Das führt dann zu Sicherheitsschuhen um sich an den Steinpackungen des Rheins nicht die Zehen zu verletzten, robusten und schmutzunempfindlichen Arbeitshosen und leichten, aber dennoch wind- und wasserabweisenden Jacken.

Im Winter gerne auch Skihose und Skijacke. Leicht, warm, winddicht. Sieht zwar komisch aus, ist aber unglaublich praktisch.

Zur Frage, ob Tradition noch zeitgemäß sei...
Ja, ich denke schon.
Auch wenn bei mir die Funktionalität im Vordergrund steht, finde ich ein "traditionelleres" Outfit optisch ansprechender.

Man kann sich ja einfach mal selbst die Frage stellen, was man anziehen würde, wenn der Thomas für ein Anglerboardvideo vorbei käme, das dann später von vielen kritischen Angleraugen begutachtet werden würde.
Wäre es die knallgelbe Couch-Jogginghose für gemütliche Stunden vor der Glotze? :m


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,

@thomas

Hab ja eigentlich nichts zu verbergen, aber es ist halt lästig.

Maßband, Zange, Hakenlöser, Rachensperre, Totschläger und Messer sind bei uns vorgeschrieben.

Nach einer Abhakmatte fragt dich keiner.

Ich war mal bei Sommerhitze mit meiner Holden am Baggersee spazieren und wollte eigentlich gar nicht angeln.

Als dann ein großer Karpfen am Ufer entlangzog hab ich doch die Angel aus dem Auto geholt. Dann mit Bermudas, buntem T-Shirt , Pol-Brille und Strohhut vergeblich versucht den Fisch zu fangen.

Einige Zeit später bekam ich Besuch von zwei Polizisten. Ein Vereinsmitglied, das am anderen Ufer angelte, hatte einen Schwarzangler gemeldet. Wer sollte das mit den Klamotten auch anders sein.  

Und da die Streife eh vor Ort war, sahen sie auch gleich mal nach dem rechten. 

Hatte zwar keine Folgen, da ich alle Papiere etc. dabei hatte, besonders scharf bin ich auf solche Begegnungen aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



ronram schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja einfach mal selbst die Frage stellen, was man anziehen würde, wenn der Thomas für ein Anglerboardvideo vorbei käme, das dann später von vielen kritischen Angleraugen begutachtet werden würde.


Da ich als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau eh jede(n) Interviewpartner(in) aussehensmäßig locker aussteche, ist die Frage einfach zu beantworten:
Wurscht, was ihr anzieht - gegen mich macht ihr (aussehensmäßig) eh keinen Stich...
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ronram (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau eh jede(n) Interviewpartner(in) aussehensmäßig locker aussteche, ist die Frage einfach zu beantworten:
> Wurscht, was ihr anzieht - gegen mich macht ihr (aussehensmäßig) eh keinen Stich...
> :vik::vik::vik:


:-D:-D
Das wurde nie angezweifelt.  [emoji14]

Aber ähnlich wie fishhawk kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass man (im Sommer) in Badehose angelnd kritischer beäugt wird und häufiger gefragt wird, ob man das überhaupt dürfe. 
Gehe ich aber in Watstiefeln und Flecktarn auf die Forellenpirsch (Angeldistanz selten > 4m), zweifelt niemand die Rechtmäßigkeit meiner Handlung an.

Ich kann da zwei wörtliche Zitate liefern:
"Wer so professionell aussieht, der hat eine Karte". - Gewässerwart
"Du darfst hier nicht angeln! Ich rufe die Polizei!" - ehemaliger Jahreskarteninhaber.
Jetzt ratet mal, wie ich jeweils gekleidet war.


----------



## Erdmännchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich bin auch mal komplett im Anzug mit Krawatte und Co am Wasser. Ernte dafür zwar manchmal merkwürdige Blicke, aber wenn ich von der Arbeit an meinem Gewässer vorbeikomme, dann habe ich nicht unbedingt Lust für 15 Minuten spinnen nach Hause zu fahren und mich umzuziehen.
Auch haben wir hier ja einen Angler mit Stil, der mit Sacko angeln geht.
Okay, auf Brasse würde ich so nicht gehen. 
Wenn ich vorher zu Hause bin normale Alltagskleidung, dem Wetter angepasst.
Ansonsten lächel ich eher über die Soldaten der Angler, die komplett in Tarnkleidung kommen und sich am liebsten noch hinter dem Strauch verstecken, um die Montage dann mit aller Kraft auf möglichst große Weite rauswuchten. 
Wenn man nicht gerade am total abgelegenen Gewässer angelt, macht es mMn eh keinen Unterschied, Die Fische sind es doch gewohnt, dass ständig Leute vorbeigehen. Da kann man dann auch mal den Fischschwarm 2 Meter vom Ufer aus an der Oberfläche beobachten, während man wie ein Quitscheentchen gekleidet ist, stört die nicht im geringsten.


----------



## harbec (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo!

Mit diesem Thema kann man viele Seiten füllen. Gut, dass
es für Angler keinen dress-code gibt.

Ich sehe es wie einige andere Angler auch, jeder nach seinem
Geschmack und seinen Bedürfnissen. Die Variante mit den gedeckten Klamotten ist auch die meine. Das kommt aber auch schon daher, dass ich nicht unbedingt Klamotten in bunten Farben tragen und leiden mag.

In früheren Jahren habe ich auch einen BGS-Parker in Tarnfarbe beim Angeln getragen. Das war aber noch zu Zeiten, wo es bei der BW nur oliv gab. Ich trug diesen Parker damals nachts sehr gerne, weil er warm war. Wurde oft von Leuten wegen dieses Tarnmantels angesprochen. 

Hinzu kam noch, dass es damals
noch nicht diese Auswahl an Angelklamotten wie heute gab.
Das Geld spielte natürlich auch eine große Rolle.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich trag im Sommer auch gern mal 'ne kurze Hose, Flip-Flops und 'n T-Shirt - und der erste der mich anmacht weil ich nicht "angemessen gekleidet" bin wird zum Baden eingeladen ...
Ist doch echt nicht wahr so eine Scheixxe - worüber man sich alles Gedanken machen kann ... #c


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich trag im Sommer auch gern mal 'ne kurze Hose, Flip-Flops und 'n T-Shirt - und der erste der mich anmacht weil ich nicht "angemessen gekleidet" bin wird zum Baden eingeladen ...
> Ist doch echt nicht wahr so eine Scheixxe - worüber man sich alles Gedanken machen kann ... #c



Ich glaube du hast da etwas Mißverstanden. Es geht hier nicht darum jemandem etwas Vorzuschreiben. Ich habe in meinem Eingangspost lediglich meine Eindrücke und meine Meinung dargelegt. Wenn das jemand anders sieht hab ich da auch kein Problem mit. Es war nur eine Feststellung, das der Angler früher jedenfalls in meiner Gegend traditionsgemäß in "grün" (ähnlich den Jägern) am Wasser anzutreffen war. Auch Camouflage sah man früher fast nie am Wasser. 

Und verschone uns bitte mit solchen Kraftausdrücken wie "zum baden einladen". Ich bin mir sicher, würdest du vor mir stehen würde Dir dieser Satz nicht über die Lippen kommen.

Gruß
ZH


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Muss man/manN/frau beim Angeln überhaupt was anhaben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

nananananana- meine Wampe willste nur bedeckt sehen


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nananananana- meine Wampe willste nur bedeckt sehen



stimmt auch ...

und ich ziehe mich zum Selbstschutz an


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Muss man/manN/frau beim Angeln überhaupt was anhaben?



Nö |kopfkrat


----------



## harbec (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Muss man/manN/frau beim Angeln überhaupt was anhaben?



... der ist wirklich gut!

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Purist (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Muß das sein oder bin ich in der Hinsicht vielleicht etwas Altmodisch?



Was ist dabei altmodisch und was modern? Es ist eine Tatsache, dass Angler eigentlich immer in zeitgemäßer Freizeitkleidung am Wasser waren. Das waren einmal Lederschuhe mit Gamaschen, graue breite Hosen, edle Weste auf weißem Hemd und Krawatte nebst Hut. Genauso gab's auch das proletarische Gegenbeispiel mit Batschkapp und Wollpullover. Die Farben waren "nebensächlich", grau,schwarz,rot, weiß- alles dabei. 
Für die Angelei direkt am Fisch (Fliegenfischerei, Spinnangeln) wurde aber auch schon früher zu gedeckten Farben (graugrün/braun) geraten. 

Die typische Schützenfest oder Jägerkutte in Feldgrau hatten Angler ja nie, eher griff man etwa ab den 70ern, ganz im Sinn der Zeit, auf Bundeswehrgebrauchtware zurück, weil sie billig und robust war, der BW Parka ist legendär. Aber genauso trug man damals bei Regen quietschgelbe PVC-Jacken.. 

Ich denke man kann sich als Angler ruhig bzgl. der Farben der Umgebung und dem Zweck anpassen, in der Stadt (Farben praktisch egal) ebenso wie auf dem Land in freier Natur (Grün/Grau etc.). Wer das nicht macht, wird auch nicht damit belohnt, dass einen Tiere, wie Rehe, Feldhasen, Bisams, Vögel jeglicher Art, meist völlig übersehen, solange man sich nicht bewegt. Zudem verschreckt man flach stehende Fische nicht. Schon mehrfach im Feldversuch feststellen müssen, dass Tarnjacken oder grüne Kluft diesbezüglich enorme Vorteile haben. Wem das egal ist, kann natürlich tragen was ihm Spass macht. Der eine spielt nun einmal gerne Werbepuppe für Angelfirmen, der andere normal bunte Freizeitkleidung und der dritte hat seinen Anglerdress, den er auch übel einsauen kann, weil's nicht schade darum ist.


----------



## thanatos (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

nee anständig sollten die Klamotten schon aussehen und nicht wie aus dem Lumpensack ,aber manchmal mußte ich schon lächeln -
 Mann mit Krawatte ,silberner Weste mit einem großen Vereinswappen
 auf dem Rücken und zig andere von befreundeten Vereinen war Amerikaner oder die hübsche Französin im knöchellangem ,bunten
 Sommerkleid aber gut angeln konnten sie trotzdem die zwei Exoten


----------



## wusel345 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



zokker schrieb:


> Nö |kopfkrat



Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:

Mann wollt nackig Angeln geh´n,
bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen.
Fischlein trieben Schabernack,
bissen nacktem Mann in Sack. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Das wusel nu wieder ;-)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:
> 
> Mann wollt nackig Angeln geh´n,
> bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen.
> ...



... und tobt im Wasser dann ein Sturm
   bewegt sich endlich auch dein Wurm


----------



## Campinghecht (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

In den 20ern sind die mit ihrem Sonntagsanzug zum angeln gegangen.


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da etwas  Mißverstanden. Es geht hier nicht darum jemandem etwas Vorzuschreiben.  Ich habe in meinem Eingangspost lediglich meine Eindrücke und meine  Meinung dargelegt. Wenn das jemand anders sieht hab ich da auch kein  Problem mit. Es war nur eine Feststellung, das der Angler früher  jedenfalls in meiner Gegend traditionsgemäß in "grün" (ähnlich den  Jägern) am Wasser anzutreffen war. Auch Camouflage sah man früher fast  nie am Wasser.
> 
> Und verschone uns bitte mit solchen Kraftausdrücken wie "zum baden  einladen". Ich bin mir sicher, würdest du vor mir stehen würde Dir  dieser Satz nicht über die Lippen kommen.
> 
> ...




Nö ich glaub ich hab dich ganz gut vestanden. Du findest es nicht schicklich wenn Leute in Quietschgelb oder "sogar" im Blaumann zum Angeln gehen ...



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie seht ihr das? Muß das sein oder bin ich in der Hinsicht vielleicht etwas Altmodisch?
> 
> Ich jedenfalls finde es nicht schön wenn man ans Wasser kommt und es am  Ufer aussieht als würde gerade ein Karnevalsverein einen Umzug abhalten.
> ...



 ... und ich finde deine Meinung engstirnig und, gelinde gesagt, im warsten Sinne des Wortes asozial (=gemeinschaftsschädigend).
Und das würd ich dir - da kannst du sicher sein - auch so am Wasser ins Gesicht sagen.
Wie andere Leute ans Wasser gehen (oder eben zum Einkaufen etc) hat dich genau Null Komma Nichts zu interessieren.
Grüße
David


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Entweder so https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU_usl8JuwA oder so https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsQnhN_yMR4 ? Oder halt wie ein normaler Mensch (was aus dem Schrank fällt, wird angezogen.) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNveTG5Z5bI


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Wir gehen immer so zum angeln!  |muahah:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Mir stellt stellt sich die Frage nach der Farbe für die Klamotte nicht. 
Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist grün und so gehe ich auch zu 80% aus dem Haus. Egal ob zum Angeln od. im Alltag. 

Ok, Frauchen brummelt da manchmal aber da bleibe ich mir treu.


----------



## Danix (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Im Prinzip, kann ja jeder so fischen gehen wie er sich wohl fühlt.

Ich persöhnlich halte es auch eher etwas klassisch "grün".
bzw. Trackingklamotten welche ich als sehr bequem und funktionell halte.


----------



## Bobster (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

...und ich pflege meine Vorurteile mit "gusto" :m

Wenn jemand mit "weißen" Turnschuhen - äähhh sorry - Sneakers am Ufer steht und fischt, 
braucht er mich nix fragen :q


----------



## Danix (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich finde diesen Thread auch sehr interessant in Verbindung mit diesem hier, der noch granicht so alt ist,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322489

Wenn man möchte das "angeln" ähnlich behandelt werden soll wie die Falknerei, welche ja ein Teil der Jagd ist, sollte dann nicht auch das optische Auftreten in ähnlichem Sinne gepflegt werden ?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Oje, lauter grün verkleidete hier, am besten noch mit Gummistiefeln im Sommer, selbstverständlich auch in Anglergrün?
Der Muff lässt grüßen!

@Bobster, dann brauchte ich wohl auch nicht auf ein Gespräch mit dir zu hoffen, denn ich pflege im Sommerhalbjahr fast nur barfuß zu laufen, egal wo.

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

meine Klamotten sind alle in einem hellen freundlichen schwarz gehalten.  Schuhe in suizid-grau und Angelgeschirr soweit möglich in pink.


----------



## Purist (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oje, lauter grün verkleidete hier, am besten noch mit Gummistiefeln im Sommer, selbstverständlich auch in Anglergrün?
> Der Muff lässt grüßen!



Was trägt der Herr in deinem Avatar? Ist das blau oder türkis? 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man die Sache mit den Klamotten auf die Farbe reduzieren sollte, manche pflegen ingesamt diesen oder jenen Stil- das geht vom Ballermannlook, den Sandalen mit weißen Socken, bis zur Tracht am Wasser.


----------



## honeybee (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Mir ist das fast egal, wie meine Bekleidung aussieht....die Fische interessiert das nämlich die Bohne. Zweckmäßig muss es sein...und nicht zu quietschig...gedeckte Farben eben

Das einzigste wo ich im "Waldgrün" gehe ist an unserem Forellenbach. Da pflege ich dann auch auch ein gedecktes Basecap zu tragen...qietschblonde Haare und leuchtendes Pink hat doch eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

@Purist, dieses grüne Shirt ist reiner Zufall, könnte genau so auch ein gelbes Hemd sein, hat also nichts mit Traditionspflege (oder Gesinnung) zu tun!

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> ... als ich vor etwas mehr als 35 Jahren mit dem angeln anfing, ging man noch in gedeckten, der Umwelt und Umgebung angepassten Farben ans Wasser...


also so vor 45 jahren schien die kleidung nach "schad nix, wenn was dran kommt" ausgewählt zu sein. 
war durch gebrauch und funktionalität bestens umwelt & umgebung nicht nur farblich angepasst.

und wunderbar uniform-fremd #6


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

ja nach Outfit sollte man auch den Geruch anpassen|bigeyes

 Loden mit etwas Tannenduft
 ..
 ..
 ..
 schenke ich mir

 ist doch jedermanns Sache, was er am Wasser trägt


----------



## Purist (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Purist, dieses grüne Shirt ist reiner Zufall, könnte genau so auch ein gelbes Hemd sein, hat also nichts mit Traditionspflege (oder Gesinnung) zu tun!



Ja klar, selbstverständlich, das Grün steht dir aber :m

In einem gelben Hemd würdest du mich nie am Wasser sehen, das zieht zuviele Insekten an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr das seht, aber als ich vor etwas mehr als 35 Jahren mit dem angeln anfing, ging man noch in gedeckten, der Umwelt und Umgebung angepassten Farben ans Wasser.
> ZH



Also ich nicht und alle um mich auch nicht ... #d


----------



## Scholle 0 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Moin,
hier mal ein schönes Beispiel, wie man auch um die Jahrhundertwende zum Angeln ging.
Die gedeckten Farben, die man damals trug sind doch eigentlich der damaligen Zeit und "Mode " geschuldet.
Und nicht unbedingt der Tarnung, wie es jetzt zum Teil von einigen Angelsoldaten praktiziert wird.
Und genau deshalb gehen auch einige sehr farbenfroh zum fischen, weil es der Zeit geschuldet ist.
Man schaue nur, wie manche Teamangler unterwegs sind(gerade in Übersee).
Für mich hat Angelbekleidung nichts mit Tradition zu tun.


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Bobster, dann brauchte ich wohl auch nicht auf ein Gespräch mit dir zu hoffen, denn ich pflege im Sommerhalbjahr fast nur barfuß zu laufen, egal wo.
> Jürgen


 
 Keine Sorge Jürgen,
 falls ich Dich angeltechnisch "barfuß" am Rhein auf den Steinpackungen antreffe, 
 kommen wir definitiv ins Gespräch


----------



## Aurikus (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Jürgen,
> falls ich Dich angeltechnisch "barfuß" am Rhein auf den Steinpackungen antreffe,
> kommen wir definitiv ins Gespräch



Der war gut! :q


Farbe ist mir egal. Funktionieren und passen muss es. Die Hose darf nicht rutschen, dann ist alles tutti.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

@Bobster, genau dort bin ich nicht barfuß unterwegs, so ganz bescheuert bin ich dann wohl 
doch nicht!
Bin eben nur "fast" überall so unterwegs.
Aber eigentlich wollte ich mit der Aussage nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es schade wäre wenn du dich durch den äußeren Anschein davon abhalten lassen würdest, mit dem Gegenüber in Kontakt zu treten.
Als Steigerung zum Turnschuh eben ein Barfüßler, mit dem es deiner Aussage zu Folge, unmöglich wäre ins Gespräch zu komnen.
Ich hoffe dennoch einen Denkanstoß gegeben zu haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Jürgen,
 'hab Dich schon richtig verstanden, es bot sich nur an in der Form zu antworten 

 ...mehr ist dazu sicherlich auch nicht zu sagen-
 Jeder Jeck is anders oder jeder so an/aus gezogen wie er will.

 ....innerlich behalte ich jedoch meine Meinung |wavey:


----------



## wusel345 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hab letztens einen Jäger mit geschulterter Flinte gesehen mit Blümchen am Strohhut, Anzug mit Karomuster in quietschgelb. Dazu eine rote Krawatte und pinke Schuhe. 

Aus dem Unterholz hörte man lautes Grunzen und Quietschen. Es war eine Rotte, die sich vor Lachen in der Suhle kringelte. Waidmannsheil! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## bacalo (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Q=wusel345;4606426]Hab letztens einen Jäger mit geschulterter Flinte gesehen mit Blümchen am Strohhut, Anzug mit Karomuster in quietschgelb. Dazu eine rote Krawatte und pinke Schuhe. 

 #6
Den übersieht "PEDA" bestimmt.


----------



## Purist (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich wollte ich mit der Aussage nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es schade wäre wenn du dich durch den äußeren Anschein davon abhalten lassen würdest, mit dem Gegenüber in Kontakt zu treten.



Etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt: Wenn ich dich einmal mit knallroten Watstiefeln am Wasser erwische, dann will ich gar nicht mit dir in Kontakt treten, weil ich weiß, dass uns da etwas ziemlich Tiefes trennt. :q

Es ist nicht so einfach, wie du vorgibst. Bei jemanden im Hawaihemd, der mit roten 70er Nylonshorts und weißen Socken und Badelatschen angelt geht, werde ich einfach kein tiefergehendes Gespräch als ein kurzes "Tach" erwarten. 
Genauso wie bei einem Markenfetischisten, der kein Problem darin sieht, auch dem letzten Fußgänger vor die Nase zu reiben, dass ihn Illex (nur ein Beispiel..) richtig geil macht.  

Anhand der Klamotten(farb)wahl kannst du schon grob diejenigen unterscheiden, die angeln gehen um "eins mit der Natur zu sein", einen auf "ich leiste am Wasser meine zweiten Wehrdienst ab" machen oder einfach nur schnell Fisch abholen wollen. Du siehst quasi, wie tief jemand im Hobby steckt. Das mag auf Booten anders aussehen, aber am Ufer bestätigt sich die Erfahrung sehr häufig.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

@Purist, es ist schon erstaunlich wie anscheinend jeder so seine Muster im Kopf hat!
Persönlich sind mir die "Krieger" am Wasser besonders suspekt, gleich gefolgt von den stolzen Markenträgern, allerdings würden mich diese Äußerlichkeiten nicht davon abhalten zunächst mal zu schauen welcher Mensch hinter der Fassade steht?
Man wird dann entweder seine (Vor)Urteile bestätigt finden, oder so wie es mir schon häufiger passierte, doch einen gewissen Wert im Gegenüber finden!
Letztendlich kommt man bei der Auswahl seiner Kleidung und Ausrüstung doch gar nicht um die Farbe Grün herum.
Auch mein Zelt, Liege, Stuhl, genau so wie einige Klamotten sind grün und was lässt sich daraus schließen, außer das die Angelindustrie diese Farbe anscheinend für die einzig mögliche hält, den Angler zu beglücken?

Jürgen


----------



## thomsen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Also würde eine Frau im Sommer im Bikini Angeln die auch noch die passende Figur hat wer würde sich da beschweren ?? Keiner , also is ja mal klar das des scheiss egal is was wer anzieht. Ich geh zwar auch eher "typisch" raus. Aber wenn ich mal spontan gehe is mir des auch egal, da geht schon mal a rote kurze Hose und Flip Flops... Glaub den Fischen is des egal. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,

den Fischen mag es egal sein, aber als Angler steht man auch im Blickfeld der Öffentlichkeit. Und die ist uns nicht unbedingt wohlgesonnen.

Da kommt man "paramilitärisch" am Stadtparkteich wahrscheinlich ebensowenig zur Geltung wie "knallbunt" im Landschaftsschutzgebiet.

Ich versuche schon, am Wasser möglichst wenig aufzufallen, das schließt auch die Kleidung mit ein.


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...als Angler steht man auch im Blickfeld der Öffentlichkeit...




na klar, jetzt auch noch vorauseilende kleiderordnung #q


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Bei Klamotten achte ich ganz besonders darauf das sie passen.
Und wenn es jemanden stört das ich in grellgrünen Schuhen Angeln gehe kann er mir mal am Fuß lecken.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,



> na klar, jetzt auch noch vorauseilende kleiderordnung



Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass ich persönlich möglichst wenig auffallen möchte.

Egal ob Fisch, Kontrolleur, Polizei, Spaziergänger, PETA-Aktivist or whatever, je weniger mich wahrnehmen, desto besser.
Bis auf erstgenannte, kann ich auf Kontakte gerne verzichten.

Wenn sich jemand lieber mit Neonklamotten ins Naturschutzgebiet setzt oder im Kampfanzug durch die Innenstadt marschiert ist das seine Sache.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon, am Wasser möglichst wenig aufzufallen, das schließt auch die Kleidung mit ein.



Warum eigentlich..praktische Erwägungen fürs Pirschangeln mal aussen vor.

Der Rest der Freizeitsuchenden,lässt sich von Aussenstehenden doch auch keinen Look aufzwängen.

Ist unser Selbstbewusstsein als Angler schon dermaßen platt,das wir uns um Jacke und Beinkleid beim Angeln mehr Sorgen machen müssen, als der Rest der Bevölkerung beim Gang durch die City, dem Weg zum Einkauf, ins Büro oder bei ihrem Freizeivergnügen?

Mir ists wumpe,ob der Radler im Campagnolo Team Dress oder im Selbstgestrickten aus ethisch korrekter Öko Schafswolle unterwegs ist.

Btw..so richtig mies gekleidete Angler,hab ich eh eher selten gesehen.

Und selbst das war mir egal..mir muss der Fummel ja nicht gefallen.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,

ich selbst bevorzuge auch gedeckte Farben beim Angeln. Rührt vielleicht auch daher, daß ich hauptsächlich Fliegen-und Spinnfischer bin.
Die Camouflage-Tarnfarben mag ich aber nicht.
Von mir aus zieht jeder an, was er will - aber als "Kaspar" möchte ich nicht rumlaufen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich selbst bevorzuge auch gedeckte Farben beim Angeln. Rührt vielleicht auch daher, daß ich hauptsächlich Fliegen-und Spinnfischer bin.
> Die Camouflage-Tarnfarben mag ich aber nicht.
> ...



 Das unterschreibe ich so mit, Fliegenfischen zwar kaum.
 Schon, weil ich ne Hose mit verstärkten Knien und Arsch, schnell trocknenden Stoff, Beintaschen ,Hosenträger:q , Weste mit notwendigen Kleinteilen drin als praktischer empfinde als Jeans, habe allerdings auch den Platz das alles unterzubringen
Gruß A.


----------



## Seele (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich bin ja bekanntlich ein Freund der praktischen Kleidung. Welche Farbe die nun hat ist mir relativ wayne. Im Sommer kommt mir nur ne Badehose in Frage weils einfach praktisch ist. Wer im Sommer im grünen Rollkragenpulli und Wathose angeln möchte, bitte gerne, ich nicht.


----------



## Marcus_mck (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

DieWahl der Kleidung und deren Farbe ist mir persönlich total "Wayne" ..

Nach der Arbeit direkt ans wasser auch schonmal mit Jeans und Hemd oder wenn der Ansitz geplant ist auch mal Tarnzeug.
Auch nur deshalb weil man den Dreck net so daran sieht.

Na Kollegin angelt auch mal im Bikini im Sommer und bräunt sich zwischenzeitlich auf ihrer Karpfenliege.


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ich sage jeder Mensch sollte angeln dürfen, egal welche Hautfarbe. Und dabei kann man auch alles tragen was man will. Man sollte nicht mit Tradition argumentieren sonst wird man nach dreienhalb Monaten keine Lust mehr auf angeln haben. Allerdings finde ich sollte jedem Angler vorgeschrieben werden eine klassische Angelkappe zu tragen, diese sollte in leicht rötlicher bis bordeaux Farben gehalten werden. So könnte man Angler immer und überall erkennen und auch sofort sehen ob jemand schwarz angelt.


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ja , natürlich Rippi 

und die Schwarzangler müssen eine schwarze Kappe tragen.[emoji33]


----------



## wusel345 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Angelkappe, neeeeee. Angelhut wäre besser und zwar in der Farbverteilung:

schwarz = Stippangler
grün = Karpfenangler
rot = Raubfischangler
gelb = Neuling beim Angeln
rosa = Schwarzangler
usw.

Der Hut müsste so groß sein, dass er weithin sichtbar ist.


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Nein es muss eine Kappe sein, in den Vorgeschlagenen Farben. Andere Farben wären dann für andere Wassersportler. Und Hüte kommen dann für die Landsportler in Frage. Die Kappe bekommt man dann in einen heiligen Ritus verliehen, nachdem man seinen Angelschein gemacht hat. Schwarzangler haben dann natürlich keine und wären so leicht zu erkennen, was ein Segen für jeden Kontrolleur wäre.  Auch darf man seinen Hut, zu anderen Beschäftigungen einsetzen, wenn man voller Stolz seine Leidenschaft mitteilen möchte, ferner ist es dann aber Verboten, sich aufzuregen wenn man mitten in der Innenstadt, beim Shoppen oder nebenherlaufen und Tüten tragen, gefragt wird, ob es hier denn überhaupt Fische gäbe. 
Es sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, wenn man bei jedweder anderer Beschäftigungen, außer dem Angeln, besonders freundlich zu Passanten sein sollte. Damit würde sich dad Image des Angler ungemein verbessern, da man, im Gegensatz zu der grünen Tarnklamotte, eine Ausstrahlung klassischer Art demonstriert.
Ich bin also ganz klarro Dresscode
ich nenne es den 'anglers code' spätestens am wochende werde ixh dazu einige Ideen verfassen, die dann im Anglerlatein zu finden sind.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,



> Ich versuche schon, am Wasser möglichst wenig aufzufallen, das schließt auch die Kleidung mit ein.





> Warum eigentlich..praktische Erwägungen fürs Pirschangeln mal aussen vor.



Wenn ich unauffällige Klamotten trage ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von so allerlei Zeitgenossen übersehen und nicht angequatscht zu werden einfach größer. Selbst Kontrolleure oder WAPO sind schon ein paar Mal an mir vorbeigelatscht bzw. gefahren, weil ich in der Ufervegetation schlecht zu erkennen war. Und ich hab beim Angeln lieber meine Ruhe.

Wer lieber in auffälligen Klamotten ans Wasser geht, in denen er schon aus 1 km Entfernung als Fremdkörper am Ufer erkannt wird, bitte schön. Jeder nach seiner Facon sagte schon der alte Fritz.

Ich hab halt keine Lust auf sinnloses Gequatsche und Fummelei nach Papieren, Hakenlöser, Rachensperre etc. erspare ich mir auch lieber, wenn´s geht.

Wenn ich in Kanada unterwegs bin, trage ich aber immer Mütze oder Weste in Signalfarben, damit man mich nicht mit jagdbarem Wild verwechselt. Und im Boot auf den Bodden war ein blau/gelber Schwimmanzug mit Reflektorstreifen auch meine erste Wahl.

Kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an.

Seltsam nur, dass hier einerseits so große Tolernaz gegenüber dem Kleidungsgeschmack propagiert wird, aber manche sich dann trotzdem über meine Klamottenauswahl mokieren.

Hab ja niemand aufgefordert das nachzumachen.


----------



## Case (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn ich unauffällige Klamotten trage ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von so allerlei Zeitgenossen übersehen und nicht angequatscht zu werden einfach größer.  Und ich hab beim Angeln lieber meine Ruhe.



So seh ich das auch.#6

Case


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

In der Hauptsache Zweckmäßig und unauffällig.
Meistens sind die Klamotten deshalb grün .
Hab aber auch noch Flecktarn aus den 90er Jahren
im Gebrauch.:q
Irgendwie unkaputtbar und vor allem sehr praktisch.

Was andere darüber Denken ist mir völlig Latte ,ebenso ist es mir wurscht was andere tragen.
Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## thanatos (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Flecktarn unauffällig #d na da hält dich jeder für´n Profi
 und salbert dich mit Sicherheit voll 
 Versucht es doch mal mit Pink und schon haste deine Ruhe
 erstens traut dir keiner zu das du was fängst und zweitens 
 steht keiner dazu ......  und wenn doch ist es vielleicht der Beginn einer tollen Männerfreundschaft :k
 |kopfkrat besser hier stopp


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Vielleicht war auch die Frage falsch und der TE hätte nicht nach Tradition fragen sollen, sondern wie bei Kunstködern (und teilweise Boilies oder Futter) nach Fängigkeit der Farbe???

Welche Klamottenfarbe also den meisten Fisch bringt......


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war auch die Frage falsch und der TE hätte nicht nach Tradition fragen sollen, sondern wie bei Kunstködern (und teilweise Boilies oder Futter) nach Fängigkeit der Farbe???
> 
> Welche Klamottenfarbe also den meisten Fisch bringt......



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es dem Karpfen in 100m Entfernung egal ist was ich trage oder nicht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Die haben gute Augen!!!!!!!
;-)))))

Und:
Man MUSS alles optimieren beim Angeln für den Fangerfolg!

ist doch auch ne Tradition...

(oder nicht?)


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Nein, der TE hat explizit nach "Tradition" gefragt. 

denn ich habe den Eindruck, das alles was mit Tradition zu tun hat nicht mehr dem Mainstream entspricht und als was schlechtes empfunden wird. 

Schaut man sich die Jägerschaft an, würde niemand auf die Idee kommen mit neonfarbenen Sneakers und bunt wie ein Karnevals Clown auf die Jagd zu gehen. (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit den orangefarbenen Tarnjacken).

Wenn ich heute 10 Anglern am Wasser ein "Petri Heil" wünsche, schauen mich 5 fragend an und bei dreien kommt, wenn überhaupt, ein kurzes "Petri" zurück.

Was die Kampfanzug träger angeht, so ist das genau das andere extrem. 

Na ja, zumindest haben hier ja wenigstens einige geschnallt auf was ich hier hinaus wollte. Aber egal, soll jeder so wie ihm beliebt.

ZH


----------



## Purist (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> denn ich habe den Eindruck, das alles was mit Tradition zu tun hat nicht mehr dem Mainstream entspricht und als was schlechtes empfunden wird.



Gerade auf die letzten Jahre bezogen, halte ich das für einen falschen Eindruck. Zu oft durfte man lesen, dass gerade bei jüngeren Traditionelles hoch im Kurs steht, weil wir einer ziemlich unbeständigen Zeit leben. Da wurde interessanterweise immer die Jagd (nicht das Angeln.. könnte man aber genauso tun) hervorgehoben, weil immer mehr einen Jagdschein machen und es toll finden, diesem Hobby und sogar der damit verbundenen Tradition (wozu bei vielen auch die Kleidung gehört) nachzugehen. Ähnlich sieht's beim Wandern aus, heute voll im Trend, das war in den 90er Jahren noch eine Beschäftigung für Opas.

Bezüglich der Klamotten gebe ich dir Recht, da ist viel über den Jordan gegangen- es dominiert Plastik-High-Tech, nicht selten in bunten Farben. Ob das ausschließlich, wie einige hier äußern, am Modegeschmack der Leute liegt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Oft ist es so, dass bei Klamotten neumodisches Zeug einfach das Billigere ist, man es überall bekommen kann und es natürlich auch überall beworben wird. Da passt der Vergleich zu gebrauchter BW Ware bei Anglern, das war auch nicht anders. 
Aus dem "Altbackenen" kann man auf Dauer auch weniger Profit schlagen, weil solche traditionellen Klamotten i.d.R. viel länger halten und sie vom modischem Gesichtspunkt her auch noch zeitlos sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> denn ich habe den Eindruck, das alles was mit Tradition zu tun hat nicht mehr dem Mainstream entspricht und als was schlechtes empfunden wird.




5 € fürs Phrasenschwein..Tradition ist nicht das aufbewahren der Asche, sondern das weiterreichen des Feuers.

Wenn ein Helm-und Lederträger eine mehrteilige Rute aus dem Bikerucksack zaubert,ist er für mich traditionell genug.




Zanderhunter66 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Jägerschaft an, würde niemand auf die Idee kommen mit neonfarbenen Sneakers und bunt wie ein Karnevals Clown auf die Jagd zu gehen. (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit den orangefarbenen Tarnjacken).



Bin jetzt nicht der Jagdexperte aber ich könnte mir vorstellen,das bei der Jägerschaft seit jeher generell mehr Wert auf ein best.Outfit gelegt wurde..?

Vielleicht ist der Jagdvergleich-auch wenn Angler und Jäger einiges verbindet,ja in einigen Punkten doch unpassender als man voreilig denkt?

Hat es im Laufe der letzten Jahrhunderte, überhaupt etwas wie eine spezielle Mode für Angler gegeben?

Ich sage nein..Angeln wurde früher gern mal als die "Jagd des kleinen Mannes" bezeichnet.Und genau so,hat man es meist bis heute auch Textiltechnisch gehalten..neben praktischen Erwägungen,kam und kommt zum Einsatz was Schrank,Laune und natürlich auch die Geldbörse hergaben.

Der eine im Fred Taylor Look,der nächste halt in blauer Latzhose,ein anderer im Shimano Team Dress.

Radler machen keine Beute(ausser Kampfradler[emoji12] ),sind uns Angler von der o.g. Philosophie der Bekleidung her, möglicherweise näher als die Jäger.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

In der Tat ein interessantes Thema.

Ich für meine Teil handhabe es ganz einfach.
Sofern der Praktische Nutzen mir nichts anderes vorschreibt, trage ich meine Alltagsklamotten. Diese sind in der Regel ein normale schwarze Anzughose und ein T-Shirts (Bands oder Nerdkrams). Wenn es kälter ist, dann ein Pullover. Und gerne eben das Sacko. Ich mag es gern und es ist praktisch (Köder in der Brusttasche).

Im Winter muss es praktischer sein. Da wird dann eben Thermounterwäsche, ggf. die Thermohose und eine Jacke angezogen.

Auf dem Kopf immer eine Cap (im Winter der Beanie) um die Glatze zu verdecken.

Und wenn es auch mal etwas lustiger sein darf, dann mit einer Fisch-Krawatte :vik: (Bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen)





Das Thema der *Angel-Soldaten* finde ich lustig. Ähnlich wie so manch anderen hier, ist mir so manch übertriebene Kleidung ziemlich suspekt. (Ich habe da nichts gegen, ich mag es nur absolut nicht)

Angefangen vom übertriebenen *Tarnpanzer *- der einem Dönerspieß ähnelt - bis hin zu einem kompletten Vermummung mit einem Tuch mit Totenköpfen im Gesicht um im Sommer der kalten Luft zu trotzen.


Mein Angelkollege läuft auch in so einem Dönerspieß rum und darf sich täglich meine Witze anhören


----------



## Seifert (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Nix da. EIn Angler sollte sich wie ein Angler kleiden und zwar angefangen mit grüner Unterwäsche, grüne Fußbekleidung inkl. grüne Socken, dann Hose und Oberbekleidung in Knatschtarnfarbengrün oder braun. Auch sollten Gesicht und Hände der Jahreszeit entsprechend gefärbt sein. :q



Auch Grünspan inne Haare??????    |kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

|kopfkrat TRADITION ;+
 Hab mal eben so ne Angelzeitschrift von 1938 durchgeblättert
 und mir die Petri Jünger und Jungfern von damals angeschaut
 ja und die sahen genauso aus wie heute  
 jeder hatte an was ihm am angebrachtesten erschien.
 Anderseits kenne ich auch Bilder wo alle scheinbar den gleichen Schneider hatten - ja englische Fliegenfischer 
 der Oberklasse und so springe ich nun mal zu den 
 Jägern da muß man schon genug Knatter haben oder einer höheren Klasse angehören ,eben so bei einigen Schützenvereinen ,Golfern,Karnevalsjecken usw.
 Da haben wir normalen Angler noch nie dazu gehört. #c
 also keine Klamottentradition .


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,



> ja und die sahen genauso aus wie heute



Wow, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Also die einen im Flecktarnanzug, die anderen in Fluofarben, die nächsten in Diem und Fox-Klamotten oder sogar in nem Mix aus Jogging-Hose und Kampfjacke?

Wenn Tradition bedeutet: Ich zieh beim Angeln das an, was schon mein Opa und Papa getragen haben, weil man das einfach so macht. 
Dann denke ich, gibt es bei den meisten Anglern wohl keine "echte Tradition".


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Wenn man feste Kleiderordnung als Tradition sieht, wohl eher nicht...

Vernünftige Benehmen am Wasser wäre aber wichtigere Tradition als Klamotten - nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung..


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,

ich würde sogar soweit gehen "vernüftiges Verhalten" als wichtiger anzusehen. 

Begriffe wie "Rücksicht" oder "Respekt" haben momentan aber nicht unbedingt Hochkonjunktur.


----------



## Purist (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Begriffe wie "Rücksicht" oder "Respekt" haben momentan aber nicht unbedingt Hochkonjunktur.



Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf her. Hämmer den Leuten jahrelang ein, wie sie sich durchzubeißen haben und wunder dich anschließend nicht, dass Rücksichts- und Respektlosigkeit auch beim Letzten Tugenden des angeblichen "Erfolges" geworden sind. 

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen: Vielleicht bleibt da doch eine Fragestellung offen: Hat man heutzutage überhaupt noch spezielle Klamotten, die man nur für das Angeln benutzt? Das muss keine Komplettausststattung sein- eine Anglerjacke für kalte und eine für mildere Tage, eine Regenjacke/Hose, Anglermützen, Stiefel- und Watstiefel viel mehr ist's bei mir nämlich auch nicht


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

kleider machen irgendwie letztlich doch leute, das wird man wohl auch nie aus den köpfen bekommen.

einzig die zeiten ändern sich, vor gut dreißg jahren hat man mich aufgrund von einer jeans für ´nen schwarzangler gehalten, heute für ´nen experten - kann aber auch an den falten im gesicht liegen, möcht´ ich mich nich´ wirklich festlegen...


----------



## fischbär (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Im Winter habe ich einen Thermoanzug und bin echt froh, dass es den auch in nicht nuklearer Winter Farbe gab. Im Sommer ziehe ich nix besonderes an. Notfalls nach der Arbeit eine Jacke über den Anzug und fertig.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hallo,

im Zweifel wäre mir  jemand lieber, der im "Cindy-aus-Marzahn"-Outfit grußlos an mit vorbeistapft und sich dann 50m weiter niederlässt, als einer, der sich in dezenter grün-brauner Kleidung mit freundlichem "Petri" direkt neben mich setzt, und dann jedesmal, wenn er mit seinem Futterkorb meine Leine rauszieht "Entschuldigung" sagt.

Ideal wäre aus meiner Sicht natürlich gutes Benehmen und rücksichtsvolles Verhalten in unauffälliger Kleidung. Auf letzteres könnte ich aber gerne verzichten, wenn die beiden ersten Bedingungen erfüllt wären.

in der Realität kann es an manchen Gewässern leider auch ins andere Extrem gehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Angler und Jäger kann man schlecht vergleichen, weil die Sicht beim Jäger/ Gejagtem eine ungleich größere Rolle spielt als beim Angeln.
Sonst würden ja die Teamangler sehr schlecht fangen:
Signalorange, giftgrün, knallgelb, quitschrosa sind die gekleidet|bigeyes.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hi,
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/NKQAAOSwR0JUR2zy/s-l1600.jpg

Nicht gesehen werden hat schon seine Vorteile.


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Hier mein neuer Tarnanzug.
http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161218/0f79aefa2d4163dcecda3d4605d51928.jpg


----------



## Grundelgott (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

zum glück gilt auch bei den jägern kein ganz strenger lodenzwang mehr http://www.pinewood.eu/de/produkte/die-jagd-in-pink/ap-pink


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Ja nun die Waffen auch nicht immer.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...kP9Ut77Z0maJFtbcA&sig2=a0nM5WBskfjWB2W-hldUHA


----------



## fischbär (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Die Farbe des Anglers, - oder ist Tradition noch Zeitgemäß?*

Nichts gegen rosa Gewehre. Will meine Frau zu Weihnachten!


----------

